# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Проблемы в настройке Kerberos-аутентификации для Linux сервера 1С:Предприятия 8.3

## daimos12

Добрый день форумчане. Уже пол дня мучаюсь с настройкой доменной аутентификации. :mad::mad:
Помогите советом. 
Итак, исходные данные:
1) Сервер 1С Предприятие установлен на Debian
2) Active directory - Windows server 2008
3) Пользователи пользуются тонким клиентом, установленным на свои рабочие станции.
Настраивал аутентификацию по инструкции: https://its.1c.ru/db/metod8dev/content/2799/hdoc

Как сказано в конце инструкции "Далее проверим возможность работы Kerberos без пароля с использованием секретного ключа. С помощью команды kinit..."
Выполняю команду - kinit -k -t /opt/1C/v8.1/i386/usr1cv81.keytab usr1cv81/srv1c.krb.local@KRB.LOCAL
консоль ее проглатывает без ошибок. Со стороны AD сервера вижу запрос в логах: 
Запрошен билет проверки подлинности Kerberos(TGT).
Сведения об учетной записи:
Имя учетной записи:	usr1cv8
Запрос прошел, но вот при запуске 1С я не вижу даже попыток запроса.
Подскажите, в какую сторону копать или помогите советом. :confused:

P.S. Да, в инструкции указана версия 1С 8.2, но подумал что схожи методы настройки.

Включение журнала показало в логах 2 любопытные строчки:
15:06.780000-0,EXCP,2,process=rphost,p:processName=BASE,t:clien  tID=791,t:applicationName=1CV8C,t:computerName=TES  T-PC,t:connectID=384,Descr='GSS-API error gss_acquire_cred: Unspecified GSS failure. Minor code may provide more information
15:06.780001-0,EXCP,2,process=rphost,p:processName=BASE,t:clien  tID=791,t:applicationName=1CV8C,t:computerName=TES  T-PC,t:connectID=384,Descr='GSS-API error gss_acquire_cred: No such file or directory

----------

